# Samyang Teases Some New Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16380"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16380">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Samyang is once again teasing a lens announcement via their Facebook page. <em>“Samyang Optics invites you to join the journey to the next level of creativity on April 28th 2014. We hope you to enjoy our proud new products”</em></p>
<p>It looks like it’ll be more than one lens, perhaps this is when Samyang will announce their first autofocus lenses? Or perhaps a zoom lens or two?</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/samyangeurope" target="_blank">FB</a>] via [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/" target="_blank">CW</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 18, 2014)

dilbert said:


> When is someone going to make a wide angle lens (16 - 35 or there abouts) for Canon EF mount that doesn't suck, doesn't cost the earth and has auto-focus?


Tokina makes a 16-28mm F2.8 quite interesting, which costs $629.


----------



## patton686 (Apr 18, 2014)

The "T" looks like it could be a powered zoom... But all things indicate it will be the 50mm f/1.4 everybody has been waiting for.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Apr 18, 2014)

The image looks like a crop of the drive gear for a cinema/video lens...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 18, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



No it isn't. The 11-16/2.8 is EF-S (But mounts on full frame). The 16-28 f2.8 is full frame.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Apr 18, 2014)

11-16 is EF-S, not 16-28


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 18, 2014)

WoodyWindy said:


> The image looks like a crop of the drive gear for a cinema/video lens...


Agreed and isn't T-Stop synonymous with Cine lenses?


----------



## patton686 (Apr 18, 2014)

Agreed and isn't T-Stop synonymous with Cine lenses?
[/quote]

AFAIK, f/stop refers to the actual aperture of a lens. T's refers to the actual amount of light transmitted through the lens.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 18, 2014)

They're talking about cine lenses. Look at the geared focus ring and the 'T'. Samyang/Rokinon and Tokina have become very popular with a lot of people that have Cx00's, F5/55's, DSLR's and the like.


----------



## raptor3x (Apr 18, 2014)

dilbert said:


> But that has the bulbous front element which means using it with filters is a PITA.
> 
> Plus photozone doesn't think much of its optics...
> 
> http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/595-tokina162828eosff



Very true about the front element. As for the optics, they're sharper than both the 16-35II and the 17-40 with the only real weakness being that flare control is not good, it doesn't have USM AF, and it's very large and heavy.


----------



## AG (Apr 19, 2014)

Im just hoping they release more lenses on the longer end of the scale now.

It's all well and good to have a heap of 8-35mm cine lenses and then it jumps to an 85mm.

Im hoping that this announcement is the fabled 50mm and 135mm cine lenses that we have been asking for for about 3 years from them. Hopefully a 100mm Macro Cine lens too for those close ups.

Just to round out the set.

But its probably something like a 6mm wide angle and a bunch of M4/3 adapted existing lenses.


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 19, 2014)

patton686 said:


> The "T" looks like it could be a powered zoom... But all things indicate it will be the 50mm f/1.4 everybody has been waiting for.


Samyang have mentioned that it will actually be a 50/1.2. It's coming out this year, and could be a very interesting lens. But whether this is it...


----------



## slclick (Apr 19, 2014)

Weren't we just here? Cine lenses again I bet.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 19, 2014)

Considering the shape of the lens hood and lens itself on the picture, my guess would be a Cine 8mm T/3.1. For me, it is kind of disappointing; I think a FF fisheye, standard or macro could be more interesting than another APS-C fisheye.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 20, 2014)

Now that Sigma now Samyang, and will be calling the Samyang lenses their "Classic" series, I doubt we'll see any auto-focussing lenses from Samyang, and al their lenses will remain manual focussing.
Why would Sigma want another competitor?

As far as cine lenses go, Sigma don't really make any, so using Samyang as their vehicle to get into cine lenses seems a good idea.


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> Now that Sigma now Samyang, and will be calling the Samyang lenses their "Classic" series, I doubt we'll see any auto-focussing lenses from Samyang, and al their lenses will remain manual focussing.
> Why would Sigma want another competitor?
> 
> As far as cine lenses go, Sigma don't really make any, so using Samyang as their vehicle to get into cine lenses seems a good idea.



Wasn't that an April Fools?


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Apr 20, 2014)

slclick said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Sigma now Samyang, and will be calling the Samyang lenses their "Classic" series, I doubt we'll see any auto-focussing lenses from Samyang, and al their lenses will remain manual focussing.
> ...



It was.

And the teaser photo is just a closeup of a lens they announced along the 10mm f2.8, which is the 8mm T3.1 II. If you read carefully Samyang's "announcement" of the teaser, they do not say they are going to announce a new lens. They are going to "release info on 28 April" about lenses that are coming. My guess is they are just building hype out of nothing, they are going to release info of a lens they already announced.

And about AF, they already stated that those were internet rumours and that they are not planning anything like that in the near future.

(I keep a really close eye on them. I've been waiting for the 50mm for years now.)


----------

